# 100 Year Old images found in French Stereoscopic Camera called Jumelle Bellieni.



## Admin US West (Jan 14, 2013)

Here is the original article from January 4.

Very Interesting!

http://thephotopalace.blogspot.com.br/2013/01/french-wwi-images-found-still-in-camera.html


----------

